# Dog has some skin issues. Help please. *pics*



## Stigma (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi, I am new to this site. I dont have a ton of $$ to be spendin at the vet so I was hoping maybe u guys could help me identify what the prob is with my dog Maynard.

Maynard is about 7 years old and I have been feeding him Nutro Natural dog food since he was a puppy. Recently he had not been eating a lot so I decided to feed him some wet food (some random alpo stuff) on top of his nutro dry food. I did this for about a week when I noticed these symptoms with his skin start. He has been off the wet food now for over a month. Other than that there has been no change in his diet or environment.

In the last month or two I have noticed him itching a lot more than usual and he has started to get a bald spot on his butt and side. Here are pics



















He also has some small scabby bumps on his head but u cant get a pic of em. They are very small.

And last but not least, he has had this small rash on his stomach for about 8 months now. I noticed it after he went on a rafting trip with me. Here is a pic.










Any help is GREATLY appreciated guys.


----------



## Stigma (Sep 14, 2010)

Nobody knows what this is??

I have been searchin google and I cant find anything similar.


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

It could be a number of things


Allergic reaction to the wet dog food
Hot spots
mange
scabies
allergies, etc

Hair does take awhile to grow back so if it was the food it could take more then a month to get it out of his system

no way to know for sue without a vet visit


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

aprilortego said:


> It could be a number of things
> 
> Allergic reaction to the wet dog food
> Hot spots
> ...


:goodpost:

i'm assuming that $$ is the reason you don't take him now but it's better to pay a minimal vet fee and catch whatever it is (if anything) now as opposed to waiting until it is worse. like april said, no one here can really give you a definitive diagnosis...go see your vet. :roll:


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

It may just be the weather change. Some dogs are prone to hot spots when there is a temperature drop or increase. However I would be more concerned about mites. Those suckers if left untreated can be incredibly hard to get rid of. I agree with what was said before, pay the fee for the office visit (you should be able to find a good vet who charges $30-50 ish for the visit) just to rule it out. And remember, with vet care, there is no obligation to treat. A vet can recommend procedures and you can always say no. I once had a vet suggest exploratory surgery for what turned out to be food sensativities. As long as it isn't something life threatening that requires immediate treatment you can always say no.


----------



## tahoe262 (Sep 8, 2010)

my dog did this but it was way worse. I took him to the vet and they told me about the same things that everyone is tellin you. I changed his food to diamond naturals and he cleared right up so i guess his was a food allergy, you can put nu-stock on the bald spot to make fur grow back but it wont do any good if you dont fix the problem first.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

The rash on the stomach could be caused by a parasite from the rafting trip. I realize that $$ is tight for everyone but you really should see a vet.


----------



## Stigma (Sep 14, 2010)

Got a vet appt. tomorrow. Will update this after the visit. I found a place that will see him for 40 bucks so I figure its worth it just for the piece of mind.


----------



## caruga (Jan 16, 2009)

just give him a low calory/protein food and he'll be OK.


----------



## Stigma (Sep 14, 2010)

caruga said:


> just give him a low calory/protein food and he'll be OK.


LOL

Day late and a dollar short my friend.

This is basically what the vet said. They told me to get him on a better dog food (I was feeding Nutro. Gonna switch to Kirkland brand) and basically gave me this medicine to help clear up the rash he has.

I wish u woulda posted yesterday. U woulda saved me 60 bucks. 

Oh well. At least I know exactly what the issue was and I am not guessing.

Thanks for all the help everyone...


----------

